# Perky blenders



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

I've been going to a Perky Blenders cafe recently based in Walthamstow N/E london they have cafes in Leytonstone and Leyton East London. The coffees cappa or lattes are £2.90 wich is a bit pricey but what makes it a bargain I think is that they sell there own beans in the cafes roughly £7.00 for there blend of the month or decaf and when purchasing a bag of beans you get a free coffee and every now and again they do two coffees per bag of beans so i though I'd give a shout out for any one local to get a bargain and a nice coffee.


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've used their bean mail order service recently and can also recommend them. Plus, what a clever name!


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't seem to find them anymore.

Where they not located on Blackhorse Rd ??


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

@pips they have a shop on Leyton high road, as well a small branch at leytonstone underground station. Also have a cafe at what used to the be the Waltham forest magistrates' court. Picked up a nice Honduras single origin from them last week. Great offer


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Riz said:


> @pips they have a shop on Leyton high road, as well a small branch at leytonstone underground station. Also have a cafe at what used to the be the Waltham forest magistrates' court. Picked up a nice Honduras single origin from them last week. Great offer


Thanks for the info Riz, seems like I'll have to pop in on my day off.


----------



## nico_water (Dec 26, 2018)

Another shout out for PB - great beans. I've had them deliver same day as ordering too


----------

